# Ultrasonido Para robot de sumo



## fitopaez (Jul 6, 2010)

Necesito re activar este tema que esta muerto dentro del foro, soy docente de una escuela y estamos tratando de realizar un modulo sensor de ultrasonido para una competencia. Estamos probando distintas alternativas, una es un circuito de un clon del srf05 que subio MAMU al foro pero el hilo esta casi sin actividad, quisiera revivir el tema y si mamu puede aportar su experiencia en el tema.


Saludos 

FITO

PD: por favor no lo cierren por un tiempo a ver si lo podemos revivir al tema, gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola como estás ..mirá tendrías que subir tus avances para que te podamos ayudar entonces asi el tema va a progresar.
Un saludo !


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 6, 2010)

Gracias por contestar, y bueno dale mañana subo los circuitos que estoy utilizando y los resultados que obtuve. A por cierto muy bueno tu aporte con el grabador pickit2, excelente sigo todos los avances del tema. Y con respecto al ultrasonido mi primer consulta seria si los diametros de los sensores son determinantes en el alcance, pues no consigo los que tienen 16 mm de diametro y mis pruebas son con unos de 12mm aprox.
Y estos tienen el problema de que si elobjeto esta con un determinado angulo de inclinacion la señal se viene abajo. Mi idea es hacer un sensor como el ping de parallax, que cuesta 52 dolares.


Saludos


FITO

La amplificacion la estoy haciendo con el 4069, y estoy trabajando con 5v y la recepcion con el lm358 en dos etapas, los niveles de señal son de 100mv aprox, pero tengo mucho tiempo muerto, osea debo esperar para empezar a detectar lo que m lleva a ue la medida minima sea de 10cm, y quisiera un poco menos.

FITO

PD como pego una imagen?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 7, 2010)

Tengo un proyecto completo que explica exactamente lo que necesitas desarrollar.


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 7, 2010)

tengo una imagen para adjuntar, como hago?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 7, 2010)

Primero tenés que subirla a un servidor de inmágenes te recomiendo este: http://photobucket.com/
Luego subis el link de la inmágen pegando el link de la inmagen al foro mediante el cuadro "insertar inmagen" ahi pones el link directo de la inmagen y tu inmagen va a aparecer.
Un saludo !


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 8, 2010)

Listo,empiezo para este proyecto estamos usando un 16f628 para el control, los 40 Khz los generamos con el PWM interno y entre rafaga y rafaga tenemos un tiempo de 20 mseg.
El transmisor lo conectamos directo al tx. En la recepcion usamos dos circuitos con  LM358 para la amplificacion y el resultado es lo de la foto. 
Mis preguntas son se puede eliminar ese eco que aparece al principio de la tx de otra forma que no sea por soft?
 Y estos resultados los obtuvimos con un par de tx y rx de 16mm de diametro, con otros de 10mm de diametro el resultado era malisimo.

El problema que tenemos es que no conseguimos los de 16mm, alguien tienen idea ?


Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 8, 2010)

En una de esas podés tratar la señal con un dsPIC pero la verdad no tengo idea de como implementarlo...igual no creo que haga falta. Viste el proyecto que postée ahi muestran como lo lograron ellos... la inmágen que subiste al parecer no se cargo o no la has puesto .
Un saludo !


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 10, 2010)

La imagen si haces click en el icono que aparece, te redirecciona a la imagen, pero no se como hacer para que se vea en el comentario. Con respecto al archivo, si el circuito receptor es ese, pero me sigue dando malos resultados con los sensores de 10mm de diametro, alguien los uso con buenos resultados? porque con los de 16mm es mucho mejor.

Y se puede eliminar ese eco que se recibe apenas envio la rafaga de 40 khz que no sea por soft?


Saludos

FITO


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 10, 2010)

La verdad que no se me ocurre otra solución a tu problema que no sea por soft...no he visto filtros de señales hardware que conozca...o que se vendan por acá. Ahora los sensores de 16mm lo podés conseguir en cika electronica creo que ahi tienen.
Un saludo !


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 10, 2010)

Aqui esta la solucion a tu problema... el sensor SRF08






Te toca investigar el resto.. Esta sencillo de usar... yo lo aprendi a trabajar en dos horas con un ATmega. Es muy preciso y confiable.


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 10, 2010)

Si anti ya lo habia visto pero la idea es fabricarlo aca en la escuela que trabajo, con respecto a los sensores de 16mm son dificiles de conseguir.

FITO


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 10, 2010)

no pues... adelante. Requieres un procesador muy rapido, o en su defecto hacer todo el calculo por hardware empotrado.


----------

